# Re: Alarm/remote start basic information



## StephenDavis197 (Oct 11, 2014)

*Re: Alarm/remote start basic information*

I have a universal car starter kit from VPA and the model number is 81728-9 and it is the one pictured here: 

VPA 81728-9 Remote Starter | Auto Parts Warehouse 

I have a 2011 Volkswagen Jetta SE, but no installation instructions came with the product. Does anyone know how the heck I install it?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Alarm/remote start basic information*

Hi and welcome to TSF

If you are going to install this yourself you are going to need a wiring diagram for your car and it can only be had from VW. It will not be free.

Also you can search this site: 

Car Alarm, Car Stereo, Mobile Video, and Cruise Control Info for Installers

BG


----------



## StephenDavis197 (Oct 11, 2014)

*Re: Alarm/remote start basic information*

I found this wiring diagram...but this looks like the diagram for the unit itself. Do I also need another diagram or is this sufficient?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Alarm/remote start basic information*

I still think that you need a wiring diagram for your car.

Did you read the "Caution" note, in the diagram? It says that professional installation is
recommended. Probably a really good idea.

BG


----------

